# exhaust protect + polish



## rich315 (Aug 30, 2009)

hi,

i have a focus ST and a passatt to do exhaust polish ups on and was going with ultrafine wire wool and autosol to polish and a rotary to do the boxes. 

being an ex exhaust fitter i know that they will just get carbonned up or covered in tar fairly quick. ive seen opti seal as a product to protect it, but at £18 seems pricey, does anyone else have any advice on how to protect exhaust once polished?


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

I use Blackfire All Metal Sealant. Works fine on my exhaust.

Chris.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Try the Briliant Metal Polishes and seal them with Blackfires All Metal Sealant. 
It's awesome.

Did it on an e92 lately:


















Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Another great set of metal polishes are the Britemax duo, Easycut and Final shine which has a sealent in it aswell, these are absolutely superb metal polishes which definately help the finish last longer and make cleaning the exhaust next time around much easier. Mat at i4detailing.co.uk stocks them.:thumb:


----------



## jonmaddock (Jan 26, 2007)

would this type of sealant work on my Milltek exhaust ?


----------



## rich315 (Aug 30, 2009)

presume it would work on any of them - how easy is it to clean once the sealent is on?


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

rich315 said:


> presume it would work on any of them - how easy is it to clean once the sealent is on?


Very easy. Foam/pre-wash + PW will remove most of the grime, do the rest with a shampoo solution and a soft brush.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

+1 for the britemax twins:thumb:with the amount of polishing I do I need the best


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Checkout the Britemax Metal Twins Group Buy comes with free #oo wire wool & mircofibre;
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=181707


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

7MAT said:


> Checkout the Britemax Metal Twins Group Buy comes with free #oo wire wool & mircofibre;
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=181707


How long is this offer running for Mat?


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> How long is this offer running for Mat?


Hi Nick, group buy is for 50 kits -once sold it will end. At a guess we must have approx 20 kits to go.

Matt


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

jonmaddock said:


> would this type of sealant work on my Milltek exhaust ?


I use the britmax twins on my milltek

:thumb:


----------

